# dead snail?



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So found one of my snails with something looking a lil clear and smiley coating something like that. Couldn't get a great clea pic but this is what it looks like. Do you think it's dead?


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

When snails die, it smells AWFUL. And if that isn't the case (I had one die but no smell) eventually their trapdoor will give out. A white stringy ish nasty looking thing floated out (aka the dead snail). He could be alive though if he was moving recently. My second snail went a day or two without moving and I was worried but he was just chilling and moved later on. Make sure to QT him from your fish because if he does die/is dead then it will affect your water quality levels. And, in case your betta is weird like my betta King was, he might try to eat the dead snail once he floats out of the shell... King did that and it was gross. I felt like a parent saying "Spit it out! Don't eat that!" as I frantically tried to get the snail out with a net. Lol.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

This guy will move in it's shell even though it was still on the same place. But this time I haven't really seem him move maybe between 2-4 days and it's been in the same spot for like maybe a week. I did take it out. I didn't smell anything but it does has that clearish looking thing on it. And I did take him out to a half gallon view tank that I had for some years now.


----------

